# Using CS5 Student Version and selling images?



## McMommy (Jun 9, 2010)

I  used the search, as well as google, but can't seem to find solid information. I'll call them if I don't get any solid responses here, just trying to avoid sitting on hold with more than one office today!

So I'm thinking of purchasing CS5 after my trial expires. My husband is a student at the DLI learning Arabic, and can get paperwork to show he is enrolled in the courses and whatnot. A friend of mine mentioned that I might not be legally allowed to sell my photos that I edit in Photoshop if it's the student edition. 

I looked, but the only info could really find is that there is no time limit on the student edition, as some people thought. I also read that it is allowed for commercial purposes in the US, so does that mean I'm fine?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jayce (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't imagine that you will have a problem.


----------



## McMommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks I just don't want to buy the student edition under the impression that I am allowed to use it to sell my photos, and then get in trouble later when I'm much more serious about my work. Right now, yes I'm learning, but I plan on making this a part-time job at least.


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2010)

If there is a restriction it will be mentioned on the Adobe website - either in terms and conditions of purchase or in the FAQ for CS5.
I do seem to recall that there was a restriction in the US against using student editions for commercial work, but I also seem to recall that it was overturned/dropped at some point as well.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont remember seeing any type of mention of not selling images/graphics from the student edition.

The student edition is a fully legally purchased version, that will not allow you to upgrade to future releases.  You will need to purchase a new version if you want to replace your current one


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2010)

Adobe Student Editions can be use for commercial purposes, but only in North America.

From Adobe.com "Student and Teacher Edition FAQ"

http://www.adobe.com/education/students/studentteacheredition/faq.html



> How can I use my software &#8212; during and after school?
> 
> *Can I use my Adobe Student and Teacher Edition software for commercial use? *
> 
> Yes. You may purchase a Student and Teacher Edition for personal as well as commercial use.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2010)

Not allowed in the UK


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm you sure? I could have sworn it was only the US edition that had and lost the limitation. 
Bah moneygrabbing adobe.........


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2010)

Overread said:


> Hmm you sure? I could have sworn it was only the US edition that had and lost the limitation.
> Bah moneygrabbing adobe.........


I guess you could check here?

Education Store Online FAQ for customers in Europe and the UK.


----------

